# Gato por liebre



## kbgato

¿Existe alguna expresión en inglés para decir que te dieron gato por liebre?

Gracias


----------



## yanito

Quizás -  
To be sold a pig in a poke = significa literalmente venderse un cochino en un saco, pero en vez de que cosa no sé.


----------



## zumac

To be given a bum steer.

Saludos.


----------



## waliche

zumac said:


> To be given a bum steer.


 
I disagree to some extent.

I wouldn´t say "To be given a bum steer" is an equivalent expression of "Te dieron gato por  liebre"
The word  bum in the  phrase would indicate a steer(un novillo castrado)unable to walk  or debilitated in some way, i.e.  not functioning well.  It has  come  to mean that you were  given bad information.

"To be sold  a pig  in a poke" is a better equivalent.  Poke meaning a sack carrying a small pig that the buyer is unable to see and therefore unable to judge the quality of the animal.
*It means to trick someone, to deceive*.  Like the Spanish expression, instead of being served rabbit (hare) like you thought, you were given cat for dinner.  (considered a much less appealing dish for most people)


----------



## zumac

You're right, a pig in a poke is closer to the meaning.

Saludos.


----------



## Basenjigirl

The English equivalent is a "bait and switch".


----------



## tonijua

aca en Londres yo he escuchado la expresion "to be given/to buy a cat for a rabbit",  que es literalmente lo mismo.


----------



## yanito

tonijua said:


> aca en Londres yo he escuchado la expresion "to be given/to buy a cat for a rabbit",  que es literalmente lo mismo.



My apologies to tonijua, but I've never heard this expression. I don't think it's an accepted idiom (try it in Google). Anyway a rabbit is not the same as a hare!

Sorry also to Basenjigirl! I don't think "bait and switch" has quite the same meaning as "*vender gato por liebre"*. Bait and switch is where a bargain/cheap item is used to attract customers who are then pressurised to purchase an expensive substitute. *Vender gato por liebre *is to deceive customers by advertising an expensive or high quality item, but what you really get turns out to be a cheap substitute.
Saludos
Yani


----------



## michelhays

This is a common phrase of my Mother's (she's Argentine)  I always understood it to be culinary in origin:  Hare is a common delicacy in Argentina, especially in the south.  After butchering, a hare and a cat look very similar - but you wouldn't want to eat a cat...

So, the saying references being cheated - pig in a poke is a somewhat outdated American equivalent; a more modern idiom would be "ripped off" or "a ripoff"


----------



## tonijua

yanito said:


> My apologies to tonijua, but I've never heard this expression. I don't think it's an accepted idiom (try it in Google). Anyway a rabbit is not the same as a hare!
> 
> Sorry also to Basenjigirl! I don't think "bait and switch" has quite the same meaning as "*vender gato por liebre"*. Bait and switch is where a bargain/cheap item is used to attract customers who are then pressurised to purchase an expensive substitute. *Vender gato por liebre *is to deceive customers by advertising an expensive or high quality item, but what you really get turns out to be a cheap substitute.
> Saludos
> Yani


 
 Yo lo lamento por ti... pero esa expresion se la escuche a un profesor de literatura del Birbeck College... Segun el, es una expresion comun.


----------



## alacant

tonijua said:


> aca en Londres yo he escuchado la expresion "to be given/to buy a cat for a rabbit", que es literalmente lo mismo.


 

I have never in all my years, quite a few now, heard this expression used by an english speaking person. I think the teacher was using a literal translation.

Cheers, A


----------



## patalarga

waliche said:


> I disagree to some extent.
> 
> I wouldn´t say "To be given a bum steer" is an equivalent expression of "Te dieron gato por  liebre"
> The word  bum in the  phrase would indicate a steer(un novillo castrado)unable to walk  or debilitated in some way, i.e.  not functioning well.  It has  come  to mean that you were  given bad information.
> 
> "To be sold  a pig  in a poke" is a better equivalent.  Poke meaning a sack carrying a small pig that the buyer is unable to see and therefore unable to judge the quality of the animal.
> *It means to trick someone, to deceive*.  Like the Spanish expression, instead of being served rabbit (hare) like you thought, you were given cat for dinner.  (considered a much less appealing dish for most people)


I know this is an old, old thread, but in English...'a bum steer' means to send someone in the wrong direction (to steer someone wrong), and has nothing whatsoever to do with cattle.  In other words, when waliche gave the meaning above, it was definitely a bum steer!


----------



## Moritzchen

xmanta said:


> Buscando como frase aparece cerca de 2 millones de veces
> http://www.google.com/search?q="a+cat+for+a+rabbit"+give


Si, y de esas dos millones de veces, las tres primeras son:
1._ Likewise, the Spanish "dar gato por liebre" literally means, "to *give a cat for a rabbit*." But as an idiom, it means to deceive someone else about the quality of *...
*_2. _How do I *make* her be nice to other outdoor animals? *...* highly doubt the dog will mistake *a cat for a rabbit* =) and did the dog eat the rabbit? if it 
_3. _Apr 9, 2004 – But it would also *give* you a place to *give* him "time out" if he's being *...* Using a litterbox is highly instinctual for *a cat; for a rabbit*, they have *...

*_No dicen que exista el dicho en inglés.


----------



## Court Interpreter VICTOR

Dar gato por Liebre

*Sell a bill of goods-
Con-
Swindle-*


----------



## Rodal

I read the definition of the American colloquial expression pig in a poke an it seems like a perfect fit for gato por liebre:

"The English colloquialisms such as turn out to be a *pig in a poke* or buy a *pig* *in a poke* mean that something is sold or bought without the buyer knowing its true nature or value, especially when buying without inspecting the item beforehand."


----------



## Masood

Can anyone tell us what the expression 'gato por liebre' actually means, preferably with an example of its use. Thanks


----------



## anahiseri

Me dieron gato por liebre: El anillo no es de oro, es una aleación barata.
"I was given a cat instead of a hare": The ring is not made of gold, but of a cheap alloy.


*dar gato por liebre  * * 
* engañar a alguien dándole una cosa de mala calidad fingiendo que es otra de buena calidad
(Reverso.net)


----------



## Masood

Thanks for the meaning and examples @anahiseri.
 In my opinion 'to buy a pig in a poke' is not an accurate translation of this expression. The English expression is used when (generally speaking) it's your own fault that you bought something of poorer quality than you expected, because you didn't inspect it closely enough.

Others will, no doubt, disagree.


----------



## gengo

Masood said:


> In my opinion 'to buy a pig in a poke' is not an accurate translation of this expression. The English expression is used when (generally speaking) it's your own fault that you bought something of poorer quality than you expected, because you didn't inspect it closely enough.
> 
> Others will, no doubt, disagree.



I sort of agree, because, as you say, we usually use the English phrase in a situation where a buyer fails to check the merchandise carefully, whereas the Spanish phrase focuses on the swindling aspect, but here is one explanation of the English phrase:   _This expression alludes to the practice of substituting a worthless object, such as a cat, for the costly suckling pig a customer has bought and wrapping it in a poke, or sack._

Therefore, I think there are probably many situations in which the two phrases overlap in meaning.  That is, if the English phrase is used in the sense of intentionally cheating someone, it can probably be used for the Spanish phrase.  In other situations, some other Spanish expression might be better.

For example, here is a typical use of the English:

-He bought his car online, without going to look at it first, and now he's having lots of problems with it.
-That's why you don't buy a pig in a poke.

In this case, we don't know if the seller was trying to cheat the buyer; it may be that the buyer simply didn't investigate diligently.  The phrase in this case focuses on the lack of careful inspection, rather than cheating.  What would the Spanish translation be here?


----------



## vcostantini

gengo said:


> The phrase in this case focuses on the lack of careful inspection, rather than cheating.  What would the Spanish translation be here?



Yo diría "comprar algo al boleo", aunque la expresión suena mucho más general que la del inglés.


----------



## Rodal

Masood said:


> Can anyone tell us what the expression 'gato por liebre' actually means, preferably with an example of its use. Thanks


Claro que sí; te doy un ejemplo; te fuiste al Corte Inglés, o Falabella, o a Zara y te compraste una camiseta cara que por ser de una buena tienda pagaste un dineral por ella; llegó el momento de lavarla y se destiñe al punto de verse vieja; te das cuenta que te vendieron gato por liebre; no verificaste la confección y te guiaste por la reputación de la tienda o por la recomendación del vendedor y en la práctica sales de ahí con algo que no vale el dinero que pagaste. Te engañaron; te estafaron y no te diste ni cuenta hasta después cuando ya no puedes regresarla.


----------



## Masood

Rodal said:


> Claro que sí; te doy un ejemplo; te fuiste al Corte Inglés, o Falabella, o a Zara y te compraste una camiseta cara que por ser de una buena tienda pagaste un dineral por ella; llegó el momento de lavarla y se destiñe al punto de verse vieja; te das cuenta que te vendieron gato por liebre; no verificaste la confección y te guiaste por la reputación de la tienda o por la recomendación del vendedor y en la práctica sales de ahí con algo que no vale el dinero que pagaste. Te engañaron; te estafaron y no te diste ni cuenta hasta después cuando ya no puedes regresarla.


Hi @Rodal and thanks for the example.
Let me ask a question: In your example, is the vendor selling the t-shirt _knowing_ that it is of sub-standard quality?


----------



## jasminasul

al *v*oleo ?

That's a good point. I would't normally use it in a situation like this. 
For me it means to fob sb. off.


----------



## jilar

Masood said:


> Hi @Rodal and thanks for the example.
> Let me ask a question: In your example, is the vendor selling the t-shirt _knowing_ that it is of sub-standard quality?


Entiendo tu pregunta, quieres saber si el engaño es voluntario por parte del vendedor. En el ejemplo de Rodal es difícil saberlo, porque esos negocios en general cumplen la ley y son serios.

Pero veamos otra situación y en otras épocas y ambientes donde lo usual era timar al pardillo de turno (el pardillo de turno sería aquel que compra algo sin saber o comprobar su calidad, ya sea por desconocimiento o por simplemente no comprobarlo. Es decir, fiarse del vendedor.

Vas por alguna calle de Londres, en la época de Jack el Destripador, ¿te sitúas?, y viene un jovenzuelo (pensemos en Oliver Twist) y te ofrece un reloj o cualquier otro producto .El cual tú necesitas y, por los motivos que sean, te fías del chiquillo y pagas su precio.

Bien, según el chiquillo el reloj era de oro, de una marca reconocida. Tú te fiaste, o te pareció que estaba correcto, y pagaste.

Pero cuando llegas a casa tienes una visita de un conocido, puede ser un policía o alguien experto en relojes.
Le cuentas tu reciente compra y él tras examinarlo, si te han timado te dirá:
Amigo, te dieron gato por liebre.


En fin, simplemente es una expresión que significa timar, engañar.


Por las explicaciones que he visto, en inglés serviría esa de entregar/vender el cerdo en una bolsa.
La idea es la misma. El vendedor quiere engañarte/timarte. Si lo consigue podéis decir esa expresión. Si no lo consigue sólo podréis decir que intentó timaros, pero que vosotros no caísteis en el engaño (por el motivo que fuera, desde no fiarse del vendedor , hasta tú comprobar si es cierto lo que ofrece él o cualquier otra explicación)


----------



## jilar

gengo said:


> I sort of agree, because, as you say, we usually use the English phrase in a situation where a buyer fails to check the merchandise carefully, whereas the Spanish phrase focuses on the swindling aspect, but here is one explanation of the English phrase:   _This expression alludes to the practice of substituting a worthless object, such as a cat, for the costly suckling pig a customer has bought and wrapping it in a poke, or sack._
> 
> Therefore, I think there are probably many situations in which the two phrases overlap in meaning.  That is, if the English phrase is used in the sense of intentionally cheating someone, it can probably be used for the Spanish phrase.  In other situations, some other Spanish expression might be better.
> 
> For example, here is a typical use of the English:
> 
> -He bought his car online, without going to look at it first, and now he's having lots of problems with it.
> -That's why you don't buy a pig in a poke.
> *POR ESO DEBES VER SI TE DAN GATO POR LIEBRE
> Debes comprobar lo que compras.
> (Aquí se están fijando en que uno debe ser prudente, y si no lo eres, te arriesgas a hacer una mala compra. Independientemente de que el vendedor tuviera ánimo de engañarte*)
> In this case, we don't know if the seller was trying to cheat the buyer; it may be that the buyer simply didn't investigate diligently.  The phrase in this case focuses on the lack of careful inspection, rather than cheating.  What would the Spanish translation be here?


Gengo, como le decía al compañero, para mí son equivalentes. Cierto que cada una plantea la situación de diferente manera, pero intentaré explicar que el origen, la idea que subyace, es la misma.
Mejor que hablar de "timo o engaño", que sí, es lo usual, referirnos a esas situaciones donde el vendedor tiene ànimo de aprovecharse del comprador. Es decir, sabe que está engañando al comprador.

Pero, consideremos una situación diferente. Tú vas a comprar un conejo o una liebre al mercado. Allí te acercas a un puesto donde tienen carne de diferentes animales. Concretamente ves lo que a ti te parece es un conejo o una liebre, despellejada (o sea, sólo ves la carne y no hay nada que muestre que es un gato).
El vendedor la anuncia como carne de conejo y tú se la compras, pensando que es conejo realmente y considerando que haces una buena comprar al comparar su precio.

Pero, ¿y si el vendedor realmente cree que es conejo? ¿Y si a él lo engañó quien le vendió esa carne?
En este caso tú has sido timado (el fallo es tuyo, te fiaste del vendedor), pero él no te estaba engañando i intentando timar, el problema es que fue él el engañado.
Sea como sea, tanto a ti como a quien te vende el gato(pensando que es conejo) podemos decir que os han dado gato por liebre.

No se trata de saber quién es el culpable y si tiene ánimo de timar, o de si el comprador se fía o no,  se trata de realizar una mala compra (pagas algo que tú crees que es, y en realidad estás comprando algo de menor valor)


----------



## gengo

Thanks for the good explanation, Jilar.


----------



## jasminasul

Es que *dar *gato por liebre implica que alguien lo ha hecho deliberadamente. 
Normalmente "a pig in a poke" es que compras a ciegas y el chisme te puede salir rana.

Dictionary of Confusable Words


----------



## Masood

jilar said:


> ...
> En fin, simplemente es una expresión que significa timar, engañar.
> ...
> La idea es la misma. El vendedor quiere engañarte/timarte.


Thanks jilar. In this particular case, I would say that 'to buy a pig in a poke' would not be a good translation. It would be something like 'swindle' or 'con'.


----------



## jilar

Entiendo vuestras dudas al respecto, pues son expresiones planteadas desde diferente punto de vista.
Me refiero a que la inglesa se fija en la acción del comprador (buy...) y eso hace que al final pensemos que el culpable de la mala compra es él, y el vendedor queda en parte libre de toda culpa, o sea, subyace la idea de que vende sin ánimo de engañar.

Por contra, la española se fija en la acción del vendedor (dar...) y así vemos al comprador como víctima, esto es, que el culpable es el vendedor, pues tenía ánimo de engañar desde el principio.

Pues bien, veamos una compra/venta desde ambos puntos de vista, ¿cómo habla cada parte?

El comprador, una vez sabe que ha sido estafado, dirá *Hice una mala compra *(Me he dejado timar, como un pardillo. Es español catalogaríamos de pardillo a alguien que compra un supuesto cerdo dentro de una bolsa y no comprueba que realmente hay un cerdo. Podemos decir también que es un inocente, un ingenuo... Obviamente, como comprador, si te has dejado timar, eres tan culpable de esa mala compra como lo es el vendedor si tenía intención de engañarte.

En cambio, tras el mismo intercambio el vendedor dirá:
*Hice una buena venta.
*

Y eso lo dirá independientemente de sí él iba con intención de engañar al comprador o, por contra, incluso si él no sabía realmente lo que vendía (es decir, que alguien lo timó a él)

Vemos ahora cómo ante una misma situación cada parte tiene su propia perspectiva y así se enfrenta
Mala compra frente Buena venta.


Visto de otro modo, en la expresión inglesa podemos decir que el comprador es un imprudente (no tiene la prudencia necesaria para comprobar lo que el vendedor le entrega, sin considerar el ánimo que tenga el vendedor)

En la española, aunque la expresión se fija en la acción del vendedor y así parece echarle toda la culpa, no olvidemos que una cosa es que te timen o engañen (el vendedor sabe que el producto no es el que él ofrece, sino otro de menor valor) y otra que te dejes engañar o timar (es aquí donde vemos la relación con la inglesa, o sea, tú cómo comprador debes ser prudente y comprobar como puedas si el producto que adquieres es realmente lo que te anuncia el vendedor, si no lo haces eres el pardillo, por imprudencia o por simplemente no estar capacitado para valorar el producto)


Pensemos en productos de imitación, sus precios oficiales (de la verdadera marca) y los precios en los mercadillos.

Nadie en su sano juicio puede pensar que podrá comprar un bolso de Prada verdadero por 20€ en un mercadillo.
Bien, ante ese planteamiento es sabido que tanto vendedor como comprador son conscientes del intercambio, esto es, el vendedor está ofreciendo una imitación(un bolso que aparenta ser Prada) y el comprador sabe, o debería, que está comprando una imitación.
¿Sí?


Ahora supongamos que ese mismo bolso -o sea, una imitación-  lo tienen a 200€ en el mercadillo.
¿Qué diremos si alguien lo compra por ese precio y realmente, dado que paga esa cantidad, cree que está comprando uno verdadero? Aquí podríamos responder con la frase inglesa (insinuando que el comprador es imprudente, hace una mala compra, es un pardillo o que su actuación es como comprar un cerdo en una bolsa)

¿Y si realmente el bolso es verdadero y vale esa cantidad? O sea, que el vendedor no tiene ninguna intención de engañar. 

¿Y si el bolso es falso pero el vendedor cree que es verdadero (porque él lo compró a un proveedor, del cual se día, al precio oficial) y el comprador lo acaba comprando a ese precio?
Una vez el comprador sea consciente de lo anterior pensará en la expresión española - me dieron gato por liebre.
Sí, él culpa a quien se lo vendió (y eso que no sabe las intenciones del vendedor, recordemos que en esta situación el vendedor creía que el bolso era legal y así lo tenía al precio oficial), pero vemos claro que el culpable último de la mala compra es el comprador, por no investigar bien(hay pistas, si comprobamos el bolso, que indican si puede ser una copia o no), por fiarse directamente del vendedor y quizá también por el precio que tenía, como valía 200€ no piensa que sea una copia. En fin, un pardillo.

Para que haya timo o engaño no siempre el vendedor debe tener ánimo de engañar, aunque inicialmente pensemos que sí. En última instancia depende de las decisiones del comprador. Como compradores tenemos que ser prudentes con las cosas que compremos. Si dejas que te timen, tienes tanta culpa como la tiene el vendedor con fines deshonestos. Es decir, te timan y te dejas timar.

Pero si el vendedor es legal y al final ha habido timo -mejor dicho, una mala compra- es porque te has dejado timar.
Cada uno es responsable de sus actos.


----------



## Rodal

jilar said:


> No se trata de saber quién es el culpable y si tiene ánimo de timar, o de si el comprador se fía o no,  se trata de realizar una mala compra (pagas algo que tú crees que es, y en realidad estás comprando algo de menor valor)



Estoy de acuerdo, no importa que el vendor esté consciente o no del fraude, mientras el comprador se sienta estafado va a decir "me dieron gato por liebre". 

Hoy en día es mucho menos probable en multitiendas ya que te dan garantía de retornar la prenda (en mi ejemplo anterior) pero aún así sucede. Lo digo porque me ha pasado, prendas que incluso llevan la marca de la tienda que fueron confeccionadas en Malasia o la China y no son de buena calidad están ahí juntas con las de mejor calidad para atraer al cliente. No debiera ser así pero sucede y el vendedor puede no saberlo ya que confía que toda la ropa es de excelente calidad. Por eso que el dicho no responsabiliza siempre al vendedor ya que este puede haberlo ignorado y está solo haciendo su trabajo.  En el caso de algo más importante como un automóvil por ejemplo, habría que hacer uso de la garantía.  Repito, este dicho es muy antiguo y probablemente no es tan habitual hoy en día que tenemos garantías de compra y protección al consumidor, pero de vez en cuando, sobre todo a los extranjeros que van de turistas a algún país donde existen vendedores ambulantes sin garantías, se llevan alguna joyita o souvenir que al llegar a casa se les daña y no pueden devolverlo; entonces les queda solo decir "me vendieron gato por liebre" pero asumen su responsabilidad de haberlo comprado en la calle.


----------



## Rodal

Masood said:


> Hi @Rodal and thanks for the example.
> Let me ask a question: In your example, is the vendor selling the t-shirt _knowing_ that it is of sub-standard quality?



Not necessarily, it won't depend on whether the seller knows it or not, it depends on how you feel when you get home and realize what happened.


----------



## jasminasul

No estoy de acuerdo. Si el mecánico le pone al coche un repuesto barato y a los dos días se me rompe, lo que digo es que es una porquería, entre otras cosas. Si yo le digo que me ponga un repuesto original de buena calidad y él me enseña la caja, me da una factura falsa y me cobra más dinero, pero resulta que le ha puesto la misma porquería de repuesto, entonces me ha dado gato por liebre.

Dar gato por liebre no es comprar a ciegas ni comprar algo de baja calidad. Alguien te miente y te tima.


----------



## franzjekill

gengo said:


> In this case, we don't know if the seller was trying to cheat the buyer; it may be that the buyer simply didn't investigate diligently. The phrase in this case focuses on the lack of careful inspection, rather than cheating. What would the Spanish translation be here?


Opino que si no nos consta que el vendedor nos mintió, sino que simplemente nos entusiasmamos con las fotos del coche y no hicimos lo que debíamos hacer, no se podría decir que nos vendió gato por liebre. Una expresión no se me ocurre en ese caso. Yo diría, simplemente, que no se puede comprar a ciegas (comprar sin tomar las precauciones del caso).


----------



## Masood

jasminasul said:


> Dar gato por liebre no es comprar a ciegas ni comprar algo de baja calidad. *Alguien te miente y te tima.*


Thanks @jasminasul.
In that case, "(to buy a) pig in a poke" is not an accurate translation of "dar gato por liebre" (at least, not the BE meaning of the expression).


----------



## Quirce

Creo que es relevante el contexto histórico en el que aparece (o se hace popular) esa frase. En períodos de hambre y especialmente en la Guerra Civil y la posguerra española (1936-194 y tantos) las carnicerías ofrecían gatos como si fuesen conejos o liebres. A tal efecto, se les cortaban manos, pies y cabeza, partes estas demostrativas de la identidad de la pieza.
Por tanto, al menos en su origen, la intención defraudadora del vendedor (o de sus proveedores) era manifiesta. Ahora ocurre lo mismo con todo tipo de productos: el vendedor puede ser honrado pero alguien en la cadena de distribución del producto disfraza al gato de liebre para engañar, en último término, al consumidor.

En Linguee indican como traducción "pull the wool over the consumer's eyes".


----------



## gocush

Masood said:


> Thanks @jasminasul.
> In that case, "(to buy a) pig in a poke" is not an accurate translation of "dar gato por liebre" (at least, not the BE meaning of the expression).



I'll add my 2 cents worth:  *'Dar gato por liebre*" implies culpability on the seller's part.  Here are several equivalent phrases in English: * to defraud, to swindle, to bait and switch (advertise one thing, then knowingly deliver something of lessor quality to the buyer); to pull the wool over someone's eyes*; This interpretation comes from the origin of dar gato…. that I have read - where travelers in the middle ages, or up to the 16th century would stop along the way at an inn for the night and ask the owner of the inn what was being served for dinner that evening.  The owner would state that he was serving rabbit stew, a delicacy.  But, when the meal was served he had deliberately substituted the lessor quality of meat (gato).  This  also implies that the buyer may never even realize that he has been swindled.  So, the emphasis is on the defrauding and culpability of the seller.

Another example, both personal, recent and quite apropos.  I recently made a reservation on Airbnb for a place to stay in an upcoming trip.  The location was very important to me so I narrowed my search an selected a specific offering which was described several times in the advertisement as being on the corner of x and y, just two blocks from xxx and pinpointing its location on Google Maps.  Upon receiving the confirmation the following day, I examined it carefully and realized the owner had confirmed that I would be in a similar habitation that he was also offering, BUT I noticed that it had a different address, 10 blocks away!.  In the confirmation the owner made no reference at all to this change.  To the casual buyer this may have been an acceptable substitute, but since the location was my highest priority, I felt he may have *purposely* tried to give me *gato por liebre, a switch and bait, a "switcharoo", or pulled the wool over my eyes.*  However, not wanting to jump to false conclusions, and wanting to give him the initial benefit of the doubt,  I emailed him and asked if there was a mistake and an explanation ( before I stated accusing him of "*dando gato por liebre."  *He subsequently has responded that it was indeed, an error on his part.  So we are working on a solution.

Now, let's examine the phase *"a pig in a poke*."   In English this does *not* have the connotation of fraud or deception on the part of the seller or provider.  In fact, there are many instances, say at a garage sale or an auction, where a seller is offering a box, or container etc. "as is" "sight UNSEEN."  The *buyer AND seller* both know that it is a "*pig in a poke*" and the buyer will offer a very low price in hopes of maybe "finding a hidden gem."  No fraud is involved.  The buyer is well aware of the risk and is willing to take it upfront.

Hopefully, this may shed some light on how these expressions are used in the USA.


----------

